# migration



## hwdeuce

Has anyone noticed anything migrating yet


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Slim to none..(Central MN)I would imagine the Teal & Woodies are booking it... After they got a little education this past weekend. Temps are still warm & the forecast looks even warmer for another week or so.


----------



## hwdeuce

Looks like the weather is supposed to start turning colder by next 
Weekend up by Winnipeg


----------



## the professor

Blue wing teal were thick south of I-90 Friday night and Saturday morning.


----------



## huntingmaniac

Shot a Hudson Bay Cackler and Snows on Sunday Morning


----------



## hwdeuce

Was the cackler banded 
U think that snow was a resident
Maniac


----------



## Gooseshredder21

We shot some cacklers sunday morning as well.


----------



## Chuck Smith

WOW...it is still sept. Migration starts to happen in Canada around mid oct. We in the states have about 3-4 weeks before we start to see the push of northern birds.

I know everyone is antsy but it is typically the same every year unless a major storm or weather system pushes the birds. So sit back enjoy shooting local birds. In about 4 weeks you will start to see new northern birds. (depending on the area you live.)


----------



## joebobhunter4

i've seen a bunch of cacklers and a couple dozen snows and blues already and shot some of them(probably wounded ones from last year). But im guessing some stuff is moving around a little because there were no cacklers in the area we hunted during early season and now there is.


----------



## hwdeuce

I'm sure hoping birds start to move here in a cpl weeks


----------



## hwdeuce

Every one knows that weather is a factor in the migration process
But so is the calendar I'm betting first push in northern ND 
Will be here in a cpl weeks


----------



## tilley

weather warming up again nest week..way too warm for this time of year.


----------



## JRinNE

Was in The Pas, MB last week and didn't see anything migrating. Seemed to be a lot of ducks around, but not many geese. The geese that were there acted like locals. Did see a lot of Canada's around Winnepeg, but I'm guessing that the are all resident geese. Won't be long.


----------



## hwdeuce

Anyone see much gettin pushed with this north wind


----------



## headshot

Huge migration lasr 2 days here.


----------



## hwdeuce

You across the northern border headshot 
What have u seen


----------



## nemitz

Snows. Millions and Millions of snows. You can hear them for hours all night and watch them during the day.


----------



## hwdeuce

Reports from a buddy that a few decent size flocks of 
Ringbills have showed up in Alexandria MN 
That wind pushed a little bit


----------



## duck\goosekiller

hwdeuce said:


> Has anyone noticed anything migrating yet


not really i just shot some wood ducks and teal this morning


----------



## greenc

yeah i would say alot of birds have moved in over the last week. we scouted friday, had a feild with maybe 400 honks and some ducks in it saturday am the first flock came then the sky was full of honks maybe 2000-3000 and it was epic we were done in about 20min too fast didnt get to enjoy it GOT TO LOVE NEW BIRDS decoyed like CHAMPS and we were south of I-94 so yeah they are pushing down hard today was even better 30 drakes in 1 hour cant beet it got to love cold snaps


----------



## hwdeuce

That's good to hear greenc 
Good to here something is moving it will be interesting 
To see what this week brings with the warm weather on its way 
I hate it just as much as the next guy (warm weather)


----------



## water_swater

Thank Devils Lake for your hard push


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Definately a good push last week. Hunted Southern MN over the Weekend. Seen Trumpeters, Tundras & got into a good Cackler Shoot Yesterday. All we seen was Cacklers for the first hour of the day...Wave after wave & very decoy friendly.


----------



## hwdeuce

Must not be much comin through in the last week or so 
I haven't seen much


----------



## HardcoreSnow

Where I am from around Barber Lake, Luck Lake area in Saskatchewan, there has been a pretty good influx of snows over the last 2 weeks. Usually around the time all day hunting starts on the 15th, they start to come down pretty hard, but the weather has been so nice up north it is slowing them from coming down. There are alot less geese in the area as there was this time last year.


----------



## hwdeuce

If weather holds true ND should see the first push 
By next weekend


----------



## hardcorewisconsin

Have seen a huge amount of canadas showing up in the last week here in eastern wisconsin, and we even got 3 snows which considering i have only seen a few here ever is pretty cool


----------



## FeatherBuster37

anyone been around the Rugby area and have any reports? heading up there in a few days


----------



## teamshakeandbake

saw some white fronts in northern south dakota this weekend


----------



## hwdeuce

Hey what's up guys anyone seeing anything 
I leave tmrw 
Can't wait 
I will report when I get back 
Sense I have no reception on my phone that far north


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Hunted this past Saturday and Sunday morning and both days had Specs flying non stop over me. They were extremely high and heading south. This was in the middle of South Dakota.

You guys in North Dakota getting huntable numbers of snows yet?


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

N/NW WIND FOR THE PAST 4 DAYS...SEEING NEW BIRDS ARRIVE DAILY...CANADAS & DIVER #'S INCREASING


----------



## duckp

Few snows in SoDak today.


----------



## Neck Collar

Been seeing a lot of little canadas show up the last few days


----------



## hwdeuce

Lots of birds showing up in ND 
LOTS !!!!


----------



## gander_lander34

Hey guys, I'm coming up from North Carolina next weekend and hunting the entire week in and around the LaMoure area. Been hunting around there for the last 10 years or so. Originally from WI but got stationed to NC for the Army. Any word on birds in that part of the state? I'm not trying to scout or anything, just wanna know how the bird situation is. This is my annual ND trip when I'm not deployed. I'm bringing a new hunter with me this year and hoping to get her hooked on it like I did almost 10 years ago. Also, if anyone is around that area and wants to hunt, I'm always willing to take people out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## WaskaWoodies

.


----------



## Sam I am

I live in Fargo and have driven to Arborg, MB and Winnipeg respectively, the last two weeks...went to Winnipeg and back today. Still a lot of birds up in the Winnipeg area. There were some moving around the border, but virtually none south of the border in the Red River Valley...I've seen a few birds in the residential areas of Fargo and that's about it. Doesn't seem to be anything flying East of Fargo in MN.

Anybody seeing something different?


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Out scouting the last two days SE ND I have seen big numbers of Mallards flocked together but not seeing any flights of migrators coming in. I was up north near New Town on Wed. and saw some big numbers of darks and one large migrating flock of Specks with three snows in with them.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Sam I am said:


> I live in Fargo and have driven to Arborg, MB and Winnipeg respectively, the last two weeks...went to Winnipeg and back today. Still a lot of birds up in the Winnipeg area. There were some moving around the border, but virtually none south of the border in the Red River Valley...I've seen a few birds in the residential areas of Fargo and that's about it. Doesn't seem to be anything flying East of Fargo in MN.
> 
> Anybody seeing something different?


How did things look in Arborg??


----------



## Sam I am

A lot of birds in that area...there was a river running right through town and it was PACKED with honkers. Much like Winnipeg where every park, golf course, playground, soccer field, even grave yards was packed full of geese.

I was out hunting yesterday in the Cormorant Lakes area in MN and there were a few small flocks(less then 15 birds) up high moving south. A few Mallards around, but other than that very quiet. Not much shooting either.


----------



## sodakfarmer

Seen a small flock of specks last sunday (10-30-11) north of Sioux Falls SD while decoying canadians. flying high and straight south. Nothing else though. has anyone seen any activity in SE SD?


----------



## the professor

sodakfarmer said:


> has anyone seen any activity in SE SD?


Yes. 8)


----------



## bball15

what is everybody seeing for duck and goose numbers migrating in the northwest part of the state


----------



## hwdeuce

Didn't see a whole lot this morning but new birds have moved
In over the day with this weather comin found a few decent feeds 
Should see more move in the morning


----------



## sodakfarmer

Went out scouting this morning in the chester area and found around 250 honkers in a corn field with a flock of specks and one snow goose . it wont be a sucessfull hunt unless that snow goose is dead!!!


----------



## gander_lander34

Hey guys. I just got back from LaMoure on Thursday night after hunting for almost a week. (Sat-Thurs). I will say the ducks are starting to trickle in. They are feeding in the cornfields like crazy. Saw many tornadoes of mallards (1000+) on the days with NW winds. On the days with southerly winds, seemed as if all the birds were loafing on the water and didn't want to move at all. I was seeing everything from Mallards, Gadwall, GW teal, and even fully plumed pintails and BW teal. (Crazy for this time of year, i know). As for the geese, this was the weirdest year I've ever seen in my life. Been goose hunting for about 12 years. The canadians were acting like snow geese. I have a feeling they were almost all local birds. They were all bunched up and would leave the roost at the same time in flocks of 15-75). They would feed in one field at night and then move to another field up to a few miles away in the morning and then a totally new field at night and so on. They would never even look at our spread. Didn't matter whether we were calling, flagging, or doing nothing. They had their minds made up and they were gone. The snows and swans started moving in pretty well on Tuesday-Thursday. Hope this helps with any other folks heading out there. As for the pheasants, they were pretty much non-existent. We saw a total of 5 or 6 birds the entire 6 days we were out there. (Hardly heard any cackling in the mornings as well).


----------



## duckp

Despite gale conditions from the south,we had lots of new curly tails here this morning.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Deer hunted in NW MN & all I can say is that I should of been duck Hunting...Divers on the move...THOUSANDS :beer:


----------



## Gooseshredder21

I had the same problem as gander lander. Geese in my area are acting strange this year, they do not decoy whatsoever. We have never had trouble getting birds to finish before this year. It's not even so much as they flare they just don't give you a second look, and keep flying. The same goes for ducks as well in where I have hunted this year. I don't understand if its hunting pressure or what. But as for the migration there will be lots of activity this week.


----------



## Stilllearning...

Any suggestions on how to find out where things are at in terms of the migration? Is it over?

We hunt the Devil's Lake area and would love to take our second trip next weekend. That said, it's 13 hours, a couple days off work and $400+ to go, so we are trying to figure out if we'll have a fighting chance at any birds.

Does anyone have any suggestions or advice to lend?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Mike,

The Migration is NOT Over!


----------



## hwdeuce

Anyone seeing anything there's gota be big push 
Comin this weekend


----------



## Nick Roehl

Big push going on right now. Lows down to zero this weekend here.


----------



## slough

The fat lady is beginning to sing in ND.


----------



## Rick Acker

I think we have a few notes left from the fat lady. Warming up next week and I saw a lot of birds yesterday! We'll be going through Thanksgiving for sure!


----------



## Nick Roehl

I don't know Rick after how cold it was this morning and after this weekend I think it's mostly over. But I hope you are right I need to get out a few more times!


----------



## Andy Weber

In NESD we are almost 100% froze with the exceptions of a few big holes and the lakes. A few big snow flocks left but with highs in the mid 20s for a few days I am guessing I am close to done.


----------



## hwdeuce

Yeah this will be for sure the last weekend


----------



## duckp

Ditto on what A Weber said.Yesterday ducks and geese everywhere.This morning-mostly froze up.Big rafts of geese and mallards here and there but clearly most left.Will they be back?Lots more coming?I guess I doubt it.Cold tonight and you'll be able to walk on small sloughs in the morning.a 'Winter Storm Watch' has just been issued calling for cold,some variant of strong north winds AND 4-8 inches of snow.Thats followed by a low of 3 degrees saturday night and a high of 21 sunday.No warm up til Thanksgiving.I suspect we are mostly done.


----------



## Rick Acker

When I say its not over, I mean big water. The little water is done! Find open water and you'll find birds. I froze my a$$ in a cornfield yesterday & although the results weren't as I hoped...It was magical seeing Mallards in that winter wonderland...Even though they mostly gave me the finger! :beer:


----------



## Sam I am

I was down by Fergus Falls and saw about a buh-zillion honkers between Fergus and Rothsay...I'm going deer hunting in WI this weekend but I'm taking all my goose decoys with too...last WI deer season there were several thousand honkers buzzing around. Can't wait!


----------



## BlakeHelmick

Still got a million birds here. Migration is over for the guys who don't like the cold. Ill post a pic of the hunts we have had over the last few days.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

BlakeHelmick said:


> Migration is over for the guys who don't like the cold.


Agreed, I wimped out like a little girl this morning. Had a field secured with a few thousand snows that had been working it for a few days and after three hours in the cold this morning bow hunting I decided I was done for the day.


----------



## Rick Acker

I hear ya on the cold. So cold this morning that my nephew & I only put one blind out and took turns in the car warming up. Not over up here. Had a great day despite freezing our butts off.


----------



## Rick Acker

Shot the latest...& nicest Pintail I've ever shot in N.D. on Saturday. Stuck out like a sore thumb coming into the deeks. Might have to go on the wall.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Rick Acker said:


> Shot the latest...& nicest Pintail I've ever shot in N.D. on Saturday. Stuck out like a sore thumb coming into the deeks. Might have to go on the wall.


That's a beauty too bad it doesn't have a sprig though. So tough to get one with a sprig in ND. Still a beautiful bird though. :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

There's a mini sprig there. I have ways of making them bigger! Viagra for Pintails!


----------



## Stilllearning...

I took off for SEND alone on Friday as my cousin hunted the WI deer opener. Saw thousands of mallards and honkers and literally tens of thousands of snows on Friday/Saturday. I've never seen anything like it. Huge flocks where there was open water. They just attacked the same (always posted) fields all day long. It was pretty cold. Sunday, I froze in my blind for 6 hours and never saw a mallard and only a handful of honkers. The number of snows dwindled to less than half of what I saw on Saturday.

Fun trip, had some luck, but it was pretty cold.

Mike


----------



## hwdeuce

Hey what's up guys are you still seeing good numbers of
Honkers up in ND 
Is there even more north of you


----------



## Rick Acker

Still lots of Honkers in NE ND. We have no snow. I also received a couple of texts of swarms of Mallards along highway 2 this past weekend. Until we get some snow to cover the their food source and as long as they can keep some water open. I don't think they are going anywhere.


----------



## Ima870man

I think there are still pleanty of Honkers to come, but I have been snow goosing the last few weekends. And man oh man are there ducks where I was, but they cannot be hunted now that the season closed. Oh, and they are still east of the line for the high plains duck season that opens on the 10th with lots of open water to keep them there. So, yes, those ducks are not going anywhere with what will be no hunting pressure and enough open water to keep them feeding in those big ole corn fields. Oh well time to chase a Honker or two.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## hwdeuce

Hunted southern MN "a lot of honkers " did great


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Hunted South Eastern MN last Thursday the Late Season Opener shot 41...Lots of Birds in Town!


----------



## duckp

We've got a fairly sudden,surprising to me,build up of honkers here in NE SoDak.Unfortunately our season ends this weekend.Friend and I got out for 2 hours this evening and I ended my season with the biggest of the year.Absolutely fabulous year for waterfowl.
Happy Holidays all!


----------

